# 11DPO Is this positive?



## DSmith94

What do you guys think? I think I see a line..


----------



## MinnieMcMoose

That's definitely a line. Looks pink to me 
Congratulations lovely


----------



## Tasha36089

Looks bfp to me. Congratulations x


----------



## DSmith94

MinnieMcMoose said:


> That's definitely a line. Looks pink to me :)
> Congratulations lovely

Thank you :)


----------



## DSmith94

Tasha36089 said:


> Looks bfp to me. Congratulations x

Thank you :)


----------



## Kiwiberry

I definitely see that! Congratulations!


----------



## babybears25

Yes that’s a clear line! Congratulations!


----------



## possiblyp18

Yep! Looks like the start of your BFP! Congrats


----------



## Lozb

Very clear BFP congratulations xxx


----------



## xbecx

Definitely see a line! Congratulations!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Looks like a BFP!


----------



## kittiecat

Definitely a :bfp:! Congratulations!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations! Clear :BFP:


----------

